# Anthony brothers tricycle



## Trifiveshawn (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi all new guy here. I'm looking for replacement tires for some Anthony brothers wheels I have. Anyone know a vendor or place that may have them? I'm really wanting the one piece tire if possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## Rambler (Apr 6, 2020)

I suspect that you are possibly referring to the convert-o-tricycles built by Anthony brothers but for future reference it's always a good idea to post a photo of exactly what you are looking for just in case someone may be able to help but is not familiar with a specific bicycle or item by name.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Probably like this....


----------



## Trifiveshawn (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Though it looks like they ceased production back in 2018, there is a website still active with some contact information - http://www.surfysurfy.net/2007/12/convert-o-tricycles-made-in-the-usa/

Perhaps the email or phone number will connect you with someone who could give you a lead on a source for replacement rubber tires. Doesn't hurt to try.

Dave


----------



## Trifiveshawn (Apr 8, 2020)

Ty I tried with no answers


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Dec 3, 2020)

I actually spoke to Tom Farner, the person who bought out Tony Antony's families interest in the company. He closed up shop in 2007
& sold out what parts he had left. 

I have one too & am in the same boat as you. I need the front & rears. As far as I can tell, the tires have a 8 1/2" I.D. rear & 14 1/2" I.D. Front? I have no idea as to the O.D. as my rears are worn to the rim & front is non existent!

I also am looking for the front head decal & rear step decal.

Thanks Men, 
Chris


----------



## acurint (Jan 25, 2021)

This has the front decal, rear decal, and is in excellent mechanical condition. There's wear and tear on the tires and some cracking but lots of tread. I'd ship it to you for $200 flat.


----------

